# Windows XP Home Aktivierung umgehen?



## tricydesign (16. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe es nun endlich hin bekommen meinen PC zu formatieren, nun steht aber schon das nächste Problem im Raum....

Ich habe windows XP Home installiert und erhalte jeztzt regelmäßig unten in der Taskleiste eine Nachricht das ich die VErsion in 30 Tagen aktivieren soll

Gibt es eine schlaue möglichkeit dies zu umgehen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Bauer87 (16. April 2009)

Diese nervige Nachricht schaltest du am besten ab, indem du Windows aktiviert. Oder indem du Windows nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. April 2009)

tricydesign schrieb:


> Ich habe windows XP Home installiert und erhalte jeztzt regelmäßig unten in der Taskleiste eine Nachricht das ich die VErsion in 30 Tagen aktivieren soll
> 
> Gibt es eine schlaue möglichkeit dies zu umgehen?



Ich hoffe nicht das das dein Ernst ist oder?


----------



## tricydesign (16. April 2009)

sorry wenn ich so dumm frage aber ich habe immer ein mac benutzt und kenn mich mit windows nicht so richtig aus!!!


----------



## winhistory (16. April 2009)

Soweit ich weiß muss man da doch auch Office 2008 aktivieren?

Und nein es gibt keinen legalen Weg die Aktivierung zu Umgehen, sonst wäre sie ja total Zweckfrei. Allerdings brauchst du die Registrierung nicht durchzuführen, die ist optinal. Nur manche OEM Versionen greifen auf ne BIOS Erweiterung zu, dann entfällt die Aktivierung. Außerdem bei Volumenlizenzen bei XP Pro und ab Vista bei den Enterprise Versionen gibt es eine andere Technik.


----------



## tricydesign (16. April 2009)

Also muss ich das garnicht aktivieren?
bin grade verwirrt :S


----------



## STSLeon (16. April 2009)

Natürlich musst du aktivieren! Wenn du eine legale Version hast ist das ein Aufwand von 2 Minuten


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2009)

wenn du online bist, dann einfach auf das aktivieren doppelklicken und dann halt den anweisungen folgen, dann wird aktiviert. wenn es online nicht geht, kriegst du hinweise für eine (kostenlose) hotline, da anrufen, da kriegst du dann auch nen code, mit dem du aktivieren kannst - sofern deine version legal is und nicht eine, deren key pro monat 10 mal neu aktiviert wird...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. April 2009)

Der Key, den du zur Aktivierung brauchst, steht übrigens auf der CD-Hülle oder (bei Komplett-PCs) auf einem Aufkleber auf dem PC.
Windows aktivieren ist ganz einfach. Du klickst einfach auf diese Meldung, gibst den Key ein, fertig.


Ich rate dir dringend davon ab, die Aktivierung zu umgehen. Dafür brauchst du einen sog. Crack, dieser kann virenverseucht sein. Wenn du Pech hast, kriegt der Crack-Programmierer deine Kontodaten; du darfst dich dann nicht wundern, wenn dein Konto plötzlich leergeräumt ist.
Illegale Software ist immer schlecht.


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich Vista 64 Ultimate.

Ich habe beide Versionen 32\64 bit, vor ein paar Monaten habe ich die 32 Bit Version installiert und wollte jetzt die 64 Bit installieren.

Jetzt habe ich gehört das ich für die 64 Bit Version einen neuen Aktivierungs Code kaufen muss,stimmt das ?

Schließlich habe ich ja die beiden Versionen schon gekauft!


----------



## Bleipriester (17. April 2009)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich Vista 64 Ultimate.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. Du hättest auch nur eine Version kaufen müssen. Hast Du also bzw. die x86 Version kannst Du Dir von Microsoft die x64-Variante kostenlos, also ich glaube gegen 20 Dollar Versand, wahlweise als DVD oder als CD-Pack zusenden lassen. Du hast also ohnehin schon mehr bezahlt, als Microsoft verlangt!


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. April 2009)

Also die 32 und 64 Bit Version waren in einer Packung zusammen (2 DVD´s)


----------



## Bleipriester (17. April 2009)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Also die 32 und 64 Bit Version waren in einer Packung zusammen (2 DVD´s)



Dann werden sich beide auch aktivieren lassen....


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Dann werden sich beide auch aktivieren lassen....


 

Ok danke,hatte schon gedacht das ich für nen Aktivierungs Code zahlen müsste.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2009)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Also die 32 und 64 Bit Version waren in einer Packung zusammen (2 DVD´s)


Dann hast du die Retail-Version gekauft, das ist die Box mit x32- und x64-Version, Handbuch, etc.
Es gibt auch die System-Builder-Version (SB), da ist nur eine DVD dabei (x32 oder x64) und du musst auf ein gedrucktes Handbuch sowie den erweiterten Support verzichten. Dafür kostet die SB-Version nicht einmal die Hälfte.


----------

